

Dr. Nakamats, the Man With 3300 Patents to His Name - benpbenp
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/dr-nakamats-the-man-with-3300-patents-to-his-name-179976641.html?c=y&story=fullstory&device=iphone

======
foobarbuzz
its not true

